# Magic salt or clearlane



## mtstclair (Oct 19, 2005)

Which is better clearlane or magic salt Magic is $15 more a ton Which one spreads better in push spreader? Which one freezes up less in the spreader? Thanks in advance


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I have never had clearlane freeze in the aluminum dump insert spreader. Ive never used magic, but I am happy with Clearlane.


----------



## mtstclair (Oct 19, 2005)

So is magic worth $15 more a ton?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

imo i would say no. We had 4 ice storms last year and clearlane did great on my lots.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

mtstclair;1342068 said:


> So is magic worth $15 more a ton?


Absolutely. Even though I've never used it other than bagged and I think it is overpriced.

The only thing Clearlane will do is lower effective temps and work faster, but it won't reduce usage.


----------



## mcneills (Oct 29, 2011)

what is clearlane


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

I think the brown sugar might have a little bit of an edge, but for the money, we use clearlane almost exclusively. Thumbs Up



mcneills;1342622 said:


> what is clearlane


Treated salt. It's treated with mag chloride, a corrosion inhibitor, and green dye.


----------



## mcneills (Oct 29, 2011)

ya i never heard of it before, im from london ont and we have treated salt, but i think they use a different chemical, up here they charge about 15-20 dollars extra a tonne, its supposed to work longer and colder, i see this clearline is a cargill product


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Do you wanna look 'green' or look like you 'pooped' all over the property? I'd say green, and it's cheaper.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

mullis56;1343079 said:


> Do you wanna look 'green' or look like you 'pooped' all over the property? I'd say green, and it's cheaper.


Once it's down you can't tell it's brown.

Cheaper in price or cost?


----------



## Juice Induced (Jun 29, 2010)

mtstclair,

Let me start out by saying that MagicSalt and Clearlane are both very good products. Almost everyone that I have talk to, who have used these products, has appreciated the added performance benefits.

According to the ice melt capacity testing that we have conducted on both of these products, the ice melting performance of each deicer is nearly identical at 25°F, 15°, and 0°, with Magic having a very slight edge. I believe that it's the organic that Magic uses that gives it the very slight edge.

One thing to keep in mind about buying treated salt products is the fact that you are paying a premium for the higher performance and you’re getting about 50lbs to 80lbs less salt with every ton that you buy.

Both of these deicers contain magnesium chloride, which weighs more than 10lbs per gallon. No one knows exactly how many gallons of magnesium chloride is added to each of these products, but bid specifications have stated as high as 7.5 gallons per ton for Clearlane.

If you check out, “Introduction to BEET HEET”, and read the provided material, you’ll see that you can treat your own salt for less than $7.00 per ton, and have a finished product that you will perform better than anything that you have ever used, and you’ll also have a whole ton of salt, not 1,940lbs of salt.

Denver


----------



## mtstclair (Oct 19, 2005)

thanks for all the info guys gone get some clearlane first of next week and go from there.


----------



## iceman1 (Aug 10, 2011)

call me I will get you a greaty price out of indy. 513-678-1597


----------

